# decoder install



## kurtmando (Aug 27, 2011)

I Have a 20232 loco and tender , tender has sound only. I'm using lgb central station 2 and remote 55015.I put two decoders in (55021) one in loco and one in tender.The train starts but the chug chug doesn't start till the train is moving fast. the chug chug worked great in analog. The tender when standing still is humming as if it was in analog mode.do I need to program both decoders or what.any help would be [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Axel or Dan may know the programming CV's you need. (I'm assuming you don't have the programming "manual" for the 55021 or you would not be asking) 

Maybe they will pop up on this thread. 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Are both decoders set to the same loco address? have you tried running in serial mode?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

We have not tried to set up the 2-4-0 LGB sound unit with a decoder. 

I can tell you that the sound is voltage dependent, bell and whistle are triggered by reeds normally. 

The 69232 manual states the function keys and the state of the dip switches.


----------

